# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  ΑΠΟΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΩΣΗ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΡΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.......ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑΑΑΑΑ

## kapamaru!!

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΒΡΑΧΝΑΣ.......Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΙΚΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ....ΑΡΑΓΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΜΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΠΛΗΡΩΘΟΥΝ???ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ??
ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΟ??

----------


## den_katalavenw...

Καλημέρα μπορείς να μας το αναλύσεις λίγο παραπάνω ? καταρχήν τι δουλειά κάνεις ? και τι ειναι αυτο που σε επηρεαζει ψυχολογικα απο την δουλεια σου (κανενα αφεντικο μηπως σε πριζει συνεχεια η κατι...) ?

----------


## kapamaru!!

asxoloymai me ksenodoxeia doyleyw 7 mhnes kathe mera xwris repo...kai geniktera otan prospatheis na kaneis kariera panta tha briskeis empodia kai sthn doyleia moy ola paizoyn kai yparxei dystyxia kai monh anthrwpoi ...den boithaei poly....h mnhmh moy einai athlia den niwthw synaisthimata den mporw na erwteytw giati niwthw oti einai oneiro h zwh moy,,,,,

----------


## kapamaru!!

ξεχασα να βγαλω τα γκρικλισ συγγνωμη

----------

